# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  η Κίκα με θέμα υγείας

## CreCkotiels

Καλημέρα φίλοι μου !!!
Το θηλυκό μου zebra finch  σήμερα κάθετε στον πάτο του κλουβιού κακόκεφο και να γέρνει το κεφάλι της μέσα στα πουπουλα της !!!
Χθές το πρωί και γενικά μέχρι και σήμερα το πρωί ήταν συνέχεια μέσα στα βατέματα και στην τρελή χαρά !!!
Ξαφνικά δε ξέρω τί συνέβη ...
Την χώρισα απο την κλουβα και την έβαλα σε ένα κλουβί μαζί με κεχρί ...
Είναι αγορασμένη από πετ σοπ , την έχω 2 χρόνια και μάλλον είναι 5 ++ ετών !!!
Η τροφή τους είναι η παρακάτω :


οι φωτογραφίες με την κοιλιά της είναι αυτές :






και οι κουτσουλιές τις :


ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας !!!

----------


## stefos

κατω δεξια διογκωμενο , εντερο ή στομαχι. Θα σου πουν και οι εμπειροι του φορουμ.......

----------


## stefos

> κατω δεξια διογκωμενο , εντερο ή στομαχι. Θα σου πουν και οι εμπειροι του φορουμ.......


μαλλον εντερο , το στομαχι ειναι ψηλοτερα

----------


## jk21

Κατω κοντα στην αμαρα ,σωστα παρατηρηθηκε διογκωση αλλα μαλλον ειναι μικρο μαλακο αυγο 

Αμεσα θερμοτητα τοπικα 30 βαθμων (κοντα σε θερμαντικο σωμα ) με ενα δοχειο νερο κοντα για να μην ειναι πολυ ξερη ατμοσφαιρα .Αν ειναι καλοριφερ ,καλα ειναι να ειναι μεταλλικο μπολ πανω στο καλοριφερ .αν δεν μπορει να μετακινηθεις ,ζεσταινεις με σεσουαρ ενα μαλλινο ρουχο και την βαζεις μεσα 

Σταζεις στην αμαρα (εχοντα αναποδα το πουλι για λιγο ) μια σταγονα ελαιολαδο (αν γινεται χλιαρο ) και το ιδανικο καστορελαιο αν βρεις απο φαρμακειο .εχουν ολα και ειναι φθηνο

εχεις υγρο ασβεστιο; αν οχι παρε ταμπλετες αναβραζουσες απο φαρμακειο και πες μου ποια και ποσων mg πηρες 

Παρε και μια συρριγκα του 1 ml 

δρασε αμεσα !

----------


## CreCkotiels

Την έβαλα σε ένα ζεστό σημείο !!! Της έσταξα και λάδι ...απλά είδα πως με το νερό που της είχα βάλει στην περιοχή για την φωτογραφία την αναζωογόνησε !!!
Δυστυχώς δε μπορώ να πάω στο φαρμακείο ... είναι μακριά και οι γονείς μου λείπουν οπότε δεν έχω αμάξι !!!
Κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να κάνω ...?? :Ashamed0005: 
Εκανε και ένα αυγό πρίν λίγο , και τώρα κάθετε και παίζει όπως πρίν  με τις κλωστές τις ...
Τρώει κανονικά κόκαλο σουπιάς και πέτρα ασβεστίου !!!
Κάθε φορά που είναι να κάνει κάποιο αυγό έχει αδιαθεσία αλλά μετά είναι οκ !! 
Είναι μεγαλούτσικο το αυγό από τις άλλες φορές ... :Ashamed0005: 

Διάβασα πως τα ζεμπράκια βγαίνουν σε πολλά μεγέθη και ο Μίλτος είναι από τα μεγάλα ενώ η Κίκα από τα μικρά , και μου είπε μια κοπέλα πως δέ πρέπει να έχω τέτοια δυσαναλογία μιας και το θηλυκό θα έχει θέμα τόσο ώστε να σηκώνει τον αρσενικό στο βάτεμα αλλά και στην γέννηση των αυγών !!!
Δεν το γνώριζα πραγματικά  ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ?...
Με το πρώτο της ζεύγος που ήταν μικρό παραδεισάκι τα αυγά ήταν πιο μικρά ...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μάριε βγάλε φωτογραφία το αυγό να το δούμε. Αν το έβγαλε και είναι ολοκληρωμένο, τότε ήταν απλά αδιαθεσία και δυσκολία στο να βγάλει το αυγό! Πρέπει να της πάρεις υγρό ασβέστιο για να πάρει τα πάνω της λίγο τώρα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ναι το αυγό είναι ολοκληρωμένο , μιά χαρά !!!
Για το υγρό ασβέστιο είπα πως σήμερα μάλλον δε θα μπορέσω από αύριο μάλλον θα πάω σε κάποιο εφημερεύον!!! Πήρα τηλ. τους γονείς μου άν μπορέσουν να μου φέρουν πώς το ζητάμε στο φαρμακείο ??
Θα βάλω φωτογραφία με το αυγό ...

----------


## jk21

ολα καλα αν το εβγαλε !! πες το βρε Μαριε 

Ειτε δεν το ειχε βγαλει ,ειτε ηταν η περιοχη ,οπως στους ανθρωπους που οι γυναικες μολις γεννησουν ,εχουν για λιγες μερες διογκωμενη κοιλια .Συντομα θα ειναι καλυτερα αν τρωει σουπιοκοκκαλο .Καλα ηταν να ειχες και συμπληρωμα για καλο και κακο αλλα δεν πειραζει 

Αν μπορεις κανε μια αυγοτροφη απο αυτες που εχω με γαλα και δωσε

----------


## CreCkotiels

> ολα καλα αν το εβγαλε !! πες το βρε Μαριε 
> 
> Ειτε δεν το ειχε βγαλει ,ειτε ηταν η περιοχη ,οπως στους ανθρωπους που οι γυναικες μολις γεννησουν ,εχουν για λιγες μερες διογκωμενη κοιλια .Συντομα θα ειναι καλυτερα αν τρωει σουπιοκοκκαλο .Καλα ηταν να ειχες και συμπληρωμα για καλο και κακο αλλα δεν πειραζει 
> 
> Αν μπορεις κανε μια αυγοτροφη απο αυτες που εχω με γαλα και δωσε



Σήμερα πήρα ένα μάθημα που σημαίνει πώς πρέπει να έχω φάρμακα προλυπτικά στο σπίτι !!!
Το υγρό αβέστιο πώς να το ζητήσω στην μητέρα μου να το φέρει ??
ΓΙα την αυγοτροφή κ.Δημήτρη τους έδωσα χθές και δεν έφαγαν μόνο το αυγό το σκέτο τρώνε !!!! :Ashamed0005: 
Κόκαλο σουπιάς το τσακίζει !!!
Θα ξανά κάνω αυγοτροφή  για να δώ μπάς και τώρα την φάει !!! Απλά τώρα έχει νυχτώσει και κοιμάται ... να την ξυπνήσω για να φάει ???

----------


## CreCkotiels

συγνώμη για το διπλό ποστ απλά πήρα την μητέρα μου που είναι στον κλάδο υγείας και μου είπε πως έχει να μου φέρει το CALCIORAL D3

το Calciform D3 είναι το γεννώσημο του αν κατάλαβα από ότι μου είπε !!!

----------


## jk21

κανει αν εχεις το πουλακι σε εσωτερικο χωρο ,γιατι εχει και βιτ d3 .Αν οχι και το βλεπει ο ηλιος εξω ,θελει προσοχη στη δοσολογια 

αν  τρωει σουπιοκοκκαλο δεν νομιζω να εχει παντω θεμα .Κυριως προληπτικα 

θα σου πω αργοτερα δοσολογια .να σου πει των ποσων mg εχει .ειτε  calcioral ειτε calciform μας κανει αρκει να διαλυεται στο νερο

----------


## CreCkotiels

Είναι σε εσωτερικό χώρο , θα κανονίσω να μην είναι σε επαφή με τον ήλιο !!!
Θα έχετε νεότερα όταν έρθει η μητέρα μου !!!

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ πάντως όλους σας

----------


## blackmailer

αφού βγήκε το αυγουλάκι όλα καλά, δώσε αυγό βραστό αν δεν τρώνε αυγοτροφή Μἀριε ή κάνε αυτήν που κάνω κι εγώ με τη βρώμη και είχαμε πει σε προσωπικό μήνυμα σε συζήτηση μας παλιότερα, ο μίλτος έτρωγε αυγοτροφή όσο τον είχα εγώ και μάλιστα εκείνη τη συνταγή σου είχα αναφέρει. τώρα δεν τρώει κανείς τους?
επίσης απο όσο θυμάμαι η κίκα δεν ήταν απο τα μικρά είδη...ή κάνω λάθος; ανέβασε κάποια στιγμή φώτος να τα δούμε δίπλα δίπλα γιατί αν όντως είναι μικρή και ο μίλτος μεγάλος (αυτός είναι, το ξέρω) θα έχεις προβλήματα...το έχω ξανακούσει κι εγώ αυτό! 
περαστικά της εύχομαι, αν και τώρα που βγήκε το αυγό λογικά όλα καλά θα πάνε

----------


## jk21

Μαριε δεν ειπα οτι ειναι κακο να την βλεπει ο ηλιος ! ο ηλιος βοηθα στη δημιουργια της d3 απλα και μειωνονται οι αναγκες της .Αν το πουλακι δεν εχει θεμα με την d3 απλα θελει πιο αραιη δοση 

Δες αν το σκευασμα ειναι αναβραζον ή διαλυωμενο .Νομιζω τα calcioral ειναι μασωμενα και δεν ξερω αν διαλυεται

----------


## CreCkotiels

κ. Νεκτάριε ξέρω πως ο Μίλτος έτρωγε απλά τώρα δεν τρώνε πολύ ... την τσιμπάνε και φεύγουν , αλλά άλλη αυγοτροφή όχι την δικιά σας !!!
Θα την κάνω αύριο ...
Η Κίκα είναι απο τα μικρά , τα θηλυκά zebra finches είναι συνήθως λίγο πιο μεγάλα από τα αρσενικά , αλλά η Κίκα είναι πιο μικροκαμομένη , ο Μίλτος είναι μεγάλος ,  πιό μεγάλος από εκείνην !!!
Να έρθει το φάρμακο και θα σας πώ ...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αυτό μου έφερε η μητέρα μου !!! Τί κάνω τώρα (για αύριο) ??

----------


## vasilis.a

ξεκινα και τριψε το δισκιο σε σκονη αν εχεις μικρο γουδοχερι.για την δοσολογια θα σου πει ο δημητρης.αν δεις οτι τα δισκια βαζοντας τα σε φραπιερα τριβονται ακομη καλυτερα γιατι χοντρικα θα χρειαστεις το 1/5 του δισκιου νομιζω.

----------


## jk21

http://www.oropharma.com/NUTRI/Nutri...6138&pro=18948

1 gr mutavit που διαλυεται σε 250 ml νερο ,περιεχει 220 IU d3 

το σκευασμα εχει 400 IU d3   σε καθε χαπι  .Aρα απο θεμα d3 η διαλυση θα μπορουσε να ειναι γυρω στο 1 χαπι στα 500 ml

οποτε ειμαστε οκ με το 1/5 της ταμπλετας σε 100 ml νερο που αναφερουμε και εδω  σε καποιο σημειο οσο αφορα υπολογισμο καθαρα για ασβεστιο 

*Σκεύασμα ασβεστίου*


δωσε 2 με 3 ημερες και εισαι οκ 

αρκει ομως να διαλυεται σε νερο 

Aλλιως πρεπει να βαλεις μιση ταμπλετα καλα τριμμενη σε σκονη ,σε 100 γρ αυγοτροφης ομοιομορφα κατανεμημενης

----------


## CreCkotiels

Να το χωρίσω δηλαδή σε πέντε κομμάτια το χάπι και να το κοπανίσω να γίνει σκόνη ώστε να διαλυθεί μετά στο νερό ??
Πώς το δίνω ? Με σύριγγα ?

----------


## jk21

Να κοψεις το 1/5 να το διαλυσεις με οποιον τροπο μπορεις σε 100 ml νερου (προφανως με σπασιμο και κονιορτοποιηση και ευχομαι να διαλυεται μετα ) και να το βαλεις σε 100αρα ποτιστρα 


δεν ειναι δοσολογια για το στομα .Θες να δωσεις και μερικες σταγονες; δωσε .Αλλα οχι φυσικα τωρα ,αφου δεν εχει δυστοκια ωστε να επειγει

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Να κοψεις το 1/5 να το διαλυσεις με οποιον τροπο μπορεις σε 100 ml νερου (προφανως με σπασιμο και κονιορτοποιηση και ευχομαι να διαλυεται μετα ) και να το βαλεις σε 100αρα ποτιστρα 
> 
> 
> δεν ειναι δοσολογια για το στομα .Θες να δωσεις και μερικες σταγονες; δωσε .Αλλα οχι φυσικα τωρα ,αφου δεν εχει δυστοκια ωστε να επειγει


ααα άρα όπως είπα το προετοιμάζω και το διαλύω σε 100 ml νερού !!!
Πότε νΑ το δώσω δηλαδή ?? :Ashamed0005:

----------


## jk21

το βαζεις τωρα στην ποτιστρα ,να το χει το πρωι που ξυπνουν και πινουν αρκετο νερο

----------


## serafeim

Το εκανε το αυγο η Κικα;

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Το εκανε το αυγο η Κικα;


Σεραφείμ το έχω αναφέρει εδώ :




> Εκανε και ένα αυγό πρίν λίγο , και τώρα κάθετε και παίζει όπως πρίν με τις κλωστές τις ...


 :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Ωχ συγγνωμη δεν το ειδα καν!!!!!
 :sad:  ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα με σενα

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Ωχ συγγνωμη δεν το ειδα καν!!!!!
>  ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα με σενα


σιγά βρε Σεραφείμ δεν μάλωσα ... χαχαχαχχαα !!!! ::  :: 
Απλά το έγραψα έτσι ώστε κάποιος που διαβάζει να δεί ότι έχει προαναφερθεί , μιας και όντως δεν φαίνεται και πολύ σε εκείνο το πόστ !!!
Τέλος πάντων !!
Της έχω βάλει το ασβέστιο , αλλά παιδιά τώρα τόσο καιρό από τις αρχές του Ιανουαρίου είχα ξεκινήσει διατροφική προετοιμασία , χωρίς αυγοτροφή όμως , μόνο αυγό και λαχανικά !!!
Έκανα την αυγοτροφή σας κ.Νεκτάριε και δεν έμεινε ψύχουλο απλά είχα και ένα βραστό αυγό σε άλλο σκεύος μήπως δεν φάνε την αυγοτροφή !!
Να τα βάλω ξανά μαζί ??
Τώρα είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή για να βάλω να ετοιμάζει φωλιά ο Μίλτος ?
Ξέρω είμαι off topic αλλά είναι περίπου σχετικό αυγά-γέννα-φωλιά !!!

----------

